# SOCM



## Muppet (Jun 22, 2017)

Special Operation Combat Medic School Survival Guide - Crisis Application Group

Found this from a facebook page I follow. CAG is a company run by a former CAG medic. Figured this info would be good here. Not exactly G2ing but if not appropriate, feel free to remove admins/mods.

M.


----------

